# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Du VBA dans les contrle de gestion!

## arnaudTHE

Bonjour,

Actuellement en stage, j'utilise beaucoup du VBA pour programmer diverses tches.
Cela fait maintenant 6 moi que je pratique dans le cadre d'analyse en contrle de gestion.
Je suis donc confront  l'automatisation de tches brassant pas mal de lignes Excel.
De plus, j'ai d faire passer diffrents codes de Excel 2000 vers 2007 puis 2010 : intressant !
Votre forum m'aide beaucoup dans mes diverses problmatique.
Merci pour vos prcieuses aides passes, actuelles et futures.  ::ccool::

----------


## FirePrawn

Bienvenue parmi nous  ::ccool::

----------

